# Continual brown discharge



## Kat111

Happy new year ladies.

I was wondering if any of you have experienced continual brown discharge in early pregnancy?

I am 6 weeks 2 days pregnant. I first had this last Thursday about midday then nothing else. On Friday about 5pm I had a little fresh blood when I wiped but since then I have had brown discharge. Not much but its got me really worried. I phoned the early pregnancy unit and they have booked me in for a scan on Friday. I have no pain but no other pregnancy symptoms either.

Any advice?


----------



## Jemma0717

Is it really brown or more tan? 

I am not sure about constant brown discharge, but I have heard or people getting rid of old blood during pregnancy and it's brown


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yes hun, im having this. Had it for 4 days in a row a couple of weeks ago and had it for past 5 days as well. I have a scan in the morning but this pregnancy has not gone well up till now with slow rising hcg etc so im not very hopeful. But I know plenty of people have had this and it turn out to be ok so im sure you're fine humny xxx


----------



## mommylam

I had continuous brown spotting/discharge from 5 weeks 6 days until 9 weeks. I'm 18 weeks now so hang in there. I think my vaginal ultrasound started it and then pretty much everything else irritated it after that. I even stopped having intercourse because I wanted to make sure I wasn't doing anything to irritate my cervix since it was freaking me out so much.

My last pregnancy I had bright red spotting off and on for 5 weeks and that baby is over 4 now....so it's not always something bad! Hang in there!!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

I had continuous brown spotting for about 5 days then bled heavily for one day and then brown spotting again for about 2 weeks. Nothing now and scan showed healthy baby w/ hb. I think it's normal :)


----------



## Kat111

Thanks for replying girls. I just took another digital test which says pregnant 3+ which is spot on for being just over 6 weeks. I'm just so anxious about everything. Wish I could just relax. x


----------



## groggtw

A mans perspective:
My wife is 6 weeks along and my father is an OB/GYN so needless to say he is on speed dial! 
My wife has had the same discharge and ive seen it to help better describe it to dear old dad. He explained to me that its just some CM or old blood left over. Doctors words not mine "Think of it as a cut on the part of your finger that bends, each time you move your finger you reopen the wound" Made sence to me. So your uterus lining is getting irritated and the spotting and brown discharge continues. He has had patients that bleed everyday for 14 weeks and they have healthy, happy babies. 
I hope some of that made sence to you and helped a little bit


----------



## annie25

i did with my last pregnancy and sadly it didnt end well but i hear many many stories on here of perfectly healthy babies being born all the time after brown spotting.


it might be worth going to an early pregnancy unit for peace of mind i hope everything is fine xxxx


----------



## Jezzielin

I think I am changing my mind on this issue, but wondering - how MUCH are/were you guys seeing? It is almost everytime I wipe and sometimes will hit the panties. It is starting to worry me more as it seems like more is coming. Just now it was like EWCM but brown! It is completely brown, no red at all but I think I have to call my doc when then clinic opens tomorrow.

I won't be able to go in to be seen but at least to let her know. I thought it was normal but is continual normal? I feel like it is less so when I relax but I can't just lay around for 9 months lol...


----------



## leannejkl

i have only ver had brown discharge/bleeding in one pregnancy out of 7 and sadly it was a ectopic, i had no pain no red bleeding for weeks just the brown stuff and also preg tests that stayed faint cos i had no other symptoms and i was told brown blood is old blood and normal i did not worry till the day it burst and i was rushed into surgery where i lost my left tube....

so whenever i see anyone write about brown discharge i ALWAYS warn them to keep an eye on it as its not always so innocent, However i think its rare for it to be what happened to me, so i would just say keep going on to the EPU to try to get a scan to make sure baby is in right place, but try not to worry to much. if u start getting a lot of pain go straight to AnE but if your feeling fine otherwise just keep to all your EPU apps so they can keep an eye on you...

i dont write this to scare you, but too many people say brown discharge is a good sign and nothing to worry about when sometimes it is something to worry about. 
Soon as u see your baby in the womb which u prob will very soon u wil know u have nothing to worry about :) xxx


----------



## Jezzielin

leannejkl said:


> i dont write this to scare you, but too many people say brown discharge is a good sign and nothing to worry about when sometimes it is something to worry about.
> Soon as u see your baby in the womb which u prob will very soon u wil know u have nothing to worry about :) xxx

Thanks, they did an ultrasound which showed everything else was normal as far as my ovaries and tubes I'm guessing. New ultrasound this week so we will see...


----------



## kissesandhugs

I had quite a bit of brown discharge. I needed panty liners so I didn't ruin my undies!! lol. When I bled, I even had clots and I never even bled that much with AF.


----------



## _jellybean_

Jezzielin said:


> I think I am changing my mind on this issue, but wondering - how MUCH are/were you guys seeing? It is almost everytime I wipe and sometimes will hit the panties. It is starting to worry me more as it seems like more is coming. Just now it was like EWCM but brown! It is completely brown, no red at all but I think I have to call my doc when then clinic opens tomorrow.
> 
> I won't be able to go in to be seen but at least to let her know. I thought it was normal but is continual normal? I feel like it is less so when I relax but I can't just lay around for 9 months lol...


It's not actually considered "normal," but it is common. Always let your doctor know about any bleeding during pregnancy. I bled (brown, and two red bleeds) until I was ten weeks. It was a really stressful time, and I ended up in the ER twice. As of now, everything is okay, and they never found out why I was spotting/bleeding. :hugs2: xxx


----------



## Jezzielin

I had been having a bad cough for 2 days, not sure if that can cause irritation to cause brown discharge. Funny thing is, is that over the past two days it has been ONLY in the daytime, then tapering off at night... So odd. Hopefully it stays tapered.


----------



## EWebb

I have had this a few times. When I asked my doctor she said it could be from moving around a lot or doing anything strenuious, working out or having sex. I haven't done any of that because I have been in bed with a cold for three days. I have been caughing and sneezing like crazy and really straining my stomach muscles and I saw a tiny bit of brown
Spotting this morning. 

I also read it can be due to your uterus stretching (especially if it's your first baby)


----------



## chloesmommy

I've been having this for about a week now, and my doctor did a pelvic exam and said my cervix is closed, which is a good sign. I have another appt. with her on Thursday, but she told me as long as the amount of discharge doesn't increase and I don't feel any pain then things should be fine. Good luck to you!


----------



## acgka

i have brown spotting and had bleeding = subchorionic hematoma - hopefully things will be ok - discovered at 6 weeks and days; mine is small so ob not worried


----------



## Jezzielin

Called the nurse regarding my script for my u/s and then mentioned the brown discharge. She told me it was "iffy" as it could go either way. She asked if I had bene doing alot of activity, etc. I told her how I was getting the house ready for our holiday party and had alot of coughing lately and she stated that this can cause rupture of vessels in the cervix and cause brown bleeding. She didn't have much else for me but said if it turns red, go to the ER.

Didn't exactly make me feel better but my obsession will finally have an answer at my ultrasound Thursday. I am praying all is well. Anyway just an update.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I've had brown spotting for two weeks and I too have a subchorionic hematoma. I'm hoping it heals ok.


----------

